# Stuck volume knob



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

I now find myself in possession of a Samick bass; all in all, a fun addition to the guitar rack. The only real problem with it is that the volume pot is scratchy as hell. I'd like to change it out, but I can't get the damn knob off of it. It looks like its just a push on knob (i.e. no set screw).

Any suggestions as to how I can best get this knob off without ruining the finish of the guitar or pushing in on the wood (it feels like a pretty soft wood... surprisingly light for its size).?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

A butter knife, or similar, can be slid under the knob, and wiggled to lift the knob up enough to expose the retaining hex nut. Once you can see the nut, a nice wide flat-head screw driver can be wedged between the nut and the knob, and the knob removed.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This method has always worked well for me. 

[video=youtube;cuGc83-F_Wk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuGc83-F_Wk[/video]

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

And this is what I love about this forum. I'll give the cloth trick a try first and go to the wiggle to the retaining nut trick if the first fails.

Thanks guys....


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i usually use a plastic card (like a membership card or expired debit card)

the cloth trick has never worked that well for me


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

The cloth trick usually works for me. If I were you, I'd run a hairdryer over the volume knob for a bit and then try the cloth trick.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Never had a stuck knob, but that was awesome advice nonetheless. Another tool for the brain, if i ever need it. Thanks guys.


----------



## Beach Bob (Sep 12, 2009)

Found the right thickness of cloth to get between the body and knob... did the wrap and pulled gently... and snapped the shaft! A pair of pliers and I could pull the shaft remains out of the knob... something was terribly weak, or I gotta lay off of the wheaties


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

If it makes you feel any better, I had the same thing happen to me.....only once though.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

Another method that I use is a loop of string or a shoe lace. Place one side of the loop on one side of the knob and the same on the other side. Twist the loop and grab the ends of the string and gently tug upwards. Usually comes off quite easily for me.


----------

